# Help pigeon born with yolk sack.



## Iranian pigeon (Apr 11, 2015)

One pair of my birds eggs just hatched and the first one hatched by itself with a a yolk sack attached to a long worm type thing with some red flesh on it. When it hatched there was some blood on the it and the 2nd egg is just hatching also but im worried that he might die . ive been waiting for these pigeons to lay eggs for a long time and i dont want to lose him


----------



## Avaest (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm sorry this happened.. Unfortunately the prognosis is quite grim. I have never had underdeveloped birds survive, even with huge amounts of care.  I recently had to help one of my birds hatch because the egg had been crushed by the parent and the chick could not get out on it's own. I slowly removed the shell over the course of the day and it made it... I think if your chick already hatched out of the egg by itself and is underdeveloped there is not much chance of survival. If it was still partially attached to the egg I'd recommend keeping it there and under the parents..


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Yup leave it be, it either lives or dies, the best chance is under the parents.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sad to know about the poor chick.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Iranian pigeon said:


> One pair of my birds eggs just hatched and the first one hatched by itself with a a yolk sack attached to a long worm type thing with some red flesh on it. When it hatched there was some blood on the it and the 2nd egg is just hatching also but im worried that he might die . ive been waiting for these pigeons to lay eggs for a long time and i dont want to lose him


For one if it hatched by itself then it had plenty of energy, so it not absorbing its yolk makes me think it was busted open or "helped" open, one can not see all that detail if you were just letting them be. They absorb the yolk right before or during hatching, intruding at this point can disturb the parent bird and cause damage to eggs and if at the time of hatching cause loss.


----------



## Iranian pigeon (Apr 11, 2015)

spirit wings said:


> For one if it hatched by itself then it had plenty of energy, so it not absorbing its yolk makes me think it was busted open or "helped" open, one can not see all that detail if you were just letting them be. They absorb the yolk right before or during hatching, intruding at this point can disturb the parent bird and cause damage to eggs and if at the time of hatching cause loss.


The first baby just died.......

The second hatched on his own exactly the same as the first one im guessing he wil die also. I didnt help him out he hatched by itself. This one right now just hatched and is jumping around in the nest.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am sorry for the loss of the baby. Hope the second one makes it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Iranian pigeon said:


> The first baby just died.......
> 
> The second hatched on his own exactly the same as the first one im guessing he wil die also. I didnt help him out he hatched by itself. This one right now just hatched and is jumping around in the nest.


LIke I said, if you know that much detail, you are too close and intruding. Let them be and check on them only when you feed the parent birds. You should not even be able to see them hatch, a parent bird should be sitting on them undisturbed. Basically ,get your nose out of their nest while they are hatching.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

spirit wings said:


> LIke I said, if you know that much detail, you are too close and intruding. Let them be and check on them only when you feed the parent birds. You should not even be able to see them hatch, a parent bird should be sitting on them undisturbed. Basically ,get your nose out of their nest while they are hatching.


If the first baby died, I would keep my nose in good and tight to make sure the second gets help if in need, often they will need a syring or a few drops of sugar water even when half out of shell to get a bit more strength and energy to continue the hatch, especially if exhausted and red, showing deydration.
If the membrane is drying when in the middle of a hatch AS per Dr. Colin walker book and pic, you can drop a few plain drops of warmed water onto the open shell to help baby not get stuck or be too dry. So if one of my chicks died, I would be all up in the pairs business until I knew it was hatched and dry and feeding, then I would butt out.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

CBL said:


> If the first baby died, I would keep my nose in good and tight to make sure the second gets help if in need, often they will need a syring or a few drops of sugar water even when half out of shell to get a bit more strength and energy to continue the hatch, especially if exhausted and red, showing deydration.
> If the membrane is drying when in the middle of a hatch AS per Dr. Colin walker book and pic, you can drop a few plain drops of warmed water onto the open shell to help baby not get stuck or be too dry. So if one of my chicks died, I would be all up in the pairs business until I knew it was hatched and dry and feeding, then I would butt out.


I can understand that. But your inexperience shows with that statement. Looking and hovering will make the parent bird shift and even take a flyer out of the nest box, which can kill hatching eggs. If a hatchling does not absorb its yolk there is nothing to do for it, they do not eat/feed for the first day usually . Giving any hatchling liquid can drown it very easily by aspiration. I would not want you near any of my hatchlings. As said its not hard to understand, it is safer and less stress and lesser chance of killing hatchlings if the parents are left to do what they do best without interference


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

spirit wings said:


> I can understand that. But your inexperience shows with that statement. Looking and hovering will make the parent bird shift and even take a flyer out of the nest box, which can kill hatching eggs. If a hatchling does not absorb its yolk there is nothing to do for it, they do not eat/fed for the first day usually . Giving any hatchling liquid can drown it very easily by aspiration. I would not want you near any of my hatchlings. As said its not hard to understand, it is safer and less stress and lesser chance of killing hatchlings if the parents are left to do what they do best without interference


Clearly you dont have a clue, I have done what DOC Walker says and all has been fine. I have saved two chicks this way and they have grown to be JUST fine, so keep your assumptions to yourself. Help the poster in any way you can and again keep your advise to me to yourself, you are blocked I can only read your comments when they are quoted otherwise I care not what imput you have nor your opinion.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I can understand the excitement of seeing babies hatch, but the nest should never be disturbed in any way when eggs are due to hatch, are hatching or the babies are under 5 days old. Doing so can cause the parents to abandon the nest. Abandoned hatching eggs or babies most often translates into dead babies. I've read of many members here that have let the excitement get the better of them.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I had a chick who died on the very same day of hatch and then I was suggested by some experienced members how they intervene and help them to survive if they seem to be weak or in problem. 
This is true that intervening unnecessarily may cause damage to them and may be they are even abandoned so we should stay away from the nest but in case we see something unusual, intervening may be a life saver too. 
It depends how we judge the situation and work accordingly. Putting ourselves closed to nest out of excitement is really harmful for birds but putting ourselves completely off too is not going to help birds in need. We have to be wise to understand the situation what is required and when. 

This is my thread about that dead chick I referred :

www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/new-borns-one-has-lesser-movements-76571-2.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

CBL said:


> Clearly you dont have a clue, I have done what DOC Walker says and all has been fine. I have saved two chicks this way and they have grown to be JUST fine, so keep your assumptions to yourself. Help the poster in any way you can and again keep your advise to me to yourself, you are blocked I can only read your comments when they are quoted otherwise I care not what imput you have nor your opinion.


You First quoted my post above. I responded accordingly So I'm not sure what this baby fit is about, but I have nothing to add to my other post or Charis's which is said allot better Than mine. As said your inexperience shows reguardless of how lucky you have been. Whether I'm blocked by you or Iam not means nothing to me or anyone else for that matter so I'm not sure why you mention it, unless you just want to be hostile.

Moving on, 

So hopefully new pigeon keepers will understand that it is being responsible by letting the parent birds hatch and and incubate and start feeding their hatchlings without interruption and stress, I think anyone can see the logic in that.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Iranian Pigeons,
You there???
Are your parent birds absolutely ok?
E.coli can cause this. Can you get your birds' droppings tested?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Lot of bickering going on, but I do as and would listen to Spirit Wings although it is probably too late. Jim


----------



## Iranian pigeon (Apr 11, 2015)

One of my pakistani highfliers eggs just hatched on its own she only laid one egg.i went in to feed him and saw that he had a yolk sack and and long then tenticle thing still attached to the egg .im so stressed that all my pigeons eggs are hatching underdevolped.


----------

